# Bathroom Remodel



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I finally got started on our bathroom over spring break. This is only the third time I have laid tile. I will putting the grout in today.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Looks great!
I am about to start a bathroom remodel including a tub-to-shower conversion and new tile. I hope mine looks nearly as good as yours turned out.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks! I really kind of enjoy doing tile. Just make sure you lay it out and get it everything good before you start putting any of it down.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Good job. Looks like u put more work in cutting the tile to fit around the toilet.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah the toilet took a little time but i wanted it to really fit and look nice. I did all of the cuts with a plain old wet saw. pretty tricky to cut the curves in. 

I got the grout in and all cleaned up tonight. Next is put the vanity back in, touch up paint, and get the baseboards put on. Heres some pics of tonights work.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

my 2 year old took the first 2 pictures of me. Actually did pretty well.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

why didn't you remove the toilet to put the tile down and just cut out the drain opening? Looks good.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i wasnt sure how the wax ring would sit and seal with it up on the tile. So i just cut out the tile around it to make sure i would get a good seal from the wax ring.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Standard wax ring will work fine. You can also buy a extended height wax ring.
Ken


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jasmillertime said:


> i wasnt sure how the wax ring would sit and seal with it up on the tile. So i just cut out the tile around it to make sure i would get a good seal from the wax ring.


it seals fine. I just did that at my house. The regular wax ring worked but they also sell the extended one.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

looks great just hope you never have to replace that toilet.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

mustangeric said:


> looks great just hope you never have to replace that toilet.


thanks. we are getting ready to sell the house so I wont ever have to worry about it.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

if your floor is too high you can just get 2 wax rings and double the wax and it will seal it up fine.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks good. I tried tile once and I just don't have the patience to do it well.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

well almost got it finished up. Got the vanity and all moved back in. went to install the baseboards and realized that i got 2.5 in tall and needed 3.5 in tall. so i will have to go back to lowes and swap them out.


----------

